# Recopie vidéo



## P&MF (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Je cherche, et pas trouvé, une Application pour le iPad et la MacBook Pro qui permette la recopie vidéo de l'écran du Mac sur le iPad via Bluetooth avec possibilité (éventuelle) de réactiver l'ordi.
Cordialement


----------



## aurique (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir, 

En bluetooth, aucune appli n'est capable de faire de la recopie vidéo car le débit est très largement insuffisant !!

Par contre, en wifi, il y en a un certain nombre .... mais je suppose que ça ne te convient pas vu ta demande.


----------



## P&MF (19 Janvier 2014)

Si, si parce que je peux passer par la Wifi et AirPort. Alors avec plaisir...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Janvier 2014)

Tout simplement logmein... Pour prendre le controle du lac a distance...
Très efficace et gratuit


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (19 Janvier 2014)

J'ai déjà cherché à faire ça avec iPad 4 et même en étant jailbreaké, aucune application n'était satisfaisante.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Janvier 2014)

Logmein fonctionne sans jailbreak, permet de prendre le contrôle du Mac ou Pc de partout... Je l'utilise avec un compte gratuit depuis des années...

Pourquoi cela ne te satisfait il pas?


----------



## aurique (19 Janvier 2014)

Logmein est pas mal du tout effectivement. Perso, j'utilise Teamviewer HD mais il en a plein d'autres !


----------



## P&MF (19 Janvier 2014)

Teamviewer HD me paraît bien lourd et professionnel pour une simple visualisation d'un écran à l'autre. LogMeIn semble plus simple à gérer sachant qu'il nous suffit d'avoir la copie de l'écran de l'ordi à quelques mètres (pour navigation sur un voilier) et de réactiver cet écran qui se mettrait en veille au moment délicat.
En tout cas, merci déjà

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------

Un détail (peut-être) : dois-je installer LogMeIn Free sur le MacBook ET le LogMeIn_Ios sur le iPad ?
Ca semble évident mais... sait-on jamais ???


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Janvier 2014)

Oui... Il faut l'installer sur les deux... Par contre cela passe par internet (un serveur logmein). Du coup, est ce que tu a une liaison internet sur le bateau?


----------



## P&MF (19 Janvier 2014)

Oui, tant que nous sommes en marina. Dès avril, en navigation, ce sera plus compliqué. Mais j'ai fait l'essai de WiFi entre l'ordi et le iPad sans liaison extérieure : a priori ça marche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h33 ----------

Pardon. Un serveur Logmein est d'emblée extérieur ? ou bien l'ordi peut-il servir de serveur avec Logmein_Free ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------

D'où ma question première : avec Bluetooth est-ce possible sachant notre isolement fréquent, hors de toute connexion Internet.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h49 ----------

D'où ma question première : avec Bluetooth est-ce possible sachant notre isolement fréquent, hors de toute connexion Internet.


----------

